# Is this a good bow for a 14 year old?



## KSing3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quest*


----------



## sharkymachine (Nov 20, 2005)

I bought a Mission craze for my son. He is 11 and is small for his age. It is adjustable from 19"to 30" in draw length. 15lbs to 70 lbs draw weight. It will be the last bow I will need to buy him. I put my old rest and sight on it and he loves it!. He shoots well out to 20 yards. It is set at 20 lbs right now and I will be raising it this week. Hope this helps.


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

i mean as long as he feels comfterble and the weight is right but you should get him a good bow but one that can ajust easy


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

Also check out the PSE Rally.


----------



## SFCSNOW (Mar 10, 2011)

+1 on the Craze. Great little bow that will grow with them for YEARS.


----------

